# 2 Colonoscopies on the same day



## missyah20 (Nov 30, 2012)

Good Morning,
   I have a patient that presented for a colonoscopy but they discontinued due to failed prep.  The patient was seen again later on on the same day for a colonoscopy after some additional prep.

  Would you submit both procedures to the insurance?

Thanks!


----------



## Michele Hannon (Nov 30, 2012)

Yes, appending -53 to the first claim and reducing the charge accordingly.


----------



## Quaker (Sep 9, 2014)

*2 colonoscopies on same day!!*

A colonoscopy was discontinued due to patient unable to tolerate due to pain.  Later that same day, the colonscopy was performed and completed under MAC.  We billed the first colonoscopy with modifier 53 and the second without modifier 53.  Medicare did not pay for the discontinued procedure stating that it bundles in NCCI.  Does anyone have regulations to support that both procedures should be paid?


----------

